# Forget the bank...........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I always remember my grandmother`s mason jar full of cash and coins and my father`s hidden stash in jars in the wall behind the blocks, money was never a problem for us especially after Castro confiscated all of our savings. Bartering was a way of life for us we barter for everything no cash just goods and my fathers ability to fix things got us plenty of money too but now this article talks about hiding money at home, in the USA why hide it ,What do you fear?.
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/forget-bank-why-many-americans-161502396.html


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Myself? I fear the banks being "hacked" and the resulting confusion until TPTB clear it up. Or an evil country like North Korea hacks in and empties out my bank account? Or what would happen if the teller's HD crashed or the branches HD crashed and all my digital money was lost! The backups to that data might have been deleted or too confusing to recover, where would I be then??? Maybe just a minor terrorist hack that causes ATM's to stop spewing 'money' or plastic cards not to work? What if the power grid is hacked, goes out and there is no way to use plastic? 

Our glorious NSA and all the other alphabet agencies have been spending BILLIONS of taxpayer dollars to try and prevent these things from happening, but they still happen. Granted, within hours they know just who did it and how they did it, but can't prevent it from happening again. Maybe the prudent thing to do would be to keep a little cash at hand, just in case?

I don't have all my resources in my IRA, I don't have all my resources in cash, I don't have all my resources in PM's, I don't have all my resources in goods and sundries/supplies. Any one of those could disappear. I also do not have all my faith in those alphabet agencies to look after me. My late Dad had a phrase. He called himself a "belt and suspenders man." Always have a backup.

And it doesn't have to be a SHTF event at all! What would happen if I went to the store, got there and realized I forgot my wallet. DOH!!! What a moron!!! Wait a sec! There is a plastic bag in the car with 5 ones, one 5, a ten, a few 20's and a handful of change.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

.


> ....survey of 1,080 adults found that the most popular place-with 27 percent of the vote-is the freezer. A little less than 20 percent of Americans hide cash in a sock drawer, while 11 percent put it under the mattress and 10 percent secure it in a cookie jar. Another 9 percent keep their cash somewhere else in the house


Cool!! Now I know where to look! artydance:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Some one needs to tell people if they post their hiding places on the internet they are now just storage areas or display windows.:eyebulge::brickwall::scratch Stupid Stupid humans


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

readytogo said:


> I always remember my grandmother`s mason jar full of cash and coins and my father`s hidden stash in jars in the wall behind the blocks, money was never a problem for us especially after Castro confiscated all of our savings. Bartering was a way of life for us we barter for everything no cash just goods and my fathers ability to fix things got us plenty of money too but now this article talks about hiding money at home, in the USA why hide it ,What do you fear?.
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/forget-bank-why-many-americans-161502396.html


Banks come under government control and assets can be seized or frozen for any number of reasons. In many instances it may not be your fault but because someone else screwed up and entered a number wrong. All banking transactions are recorded so the government knows exactly how much money you have and how you've spent it. I don't particularly trust the government with that kind of information. (We don't even trust our children or our most trusted friends with that kind of information!) Banks have also been taken over by the government in the past. Then there is the problem of hacking into accounts as has already been mentioned.

Our bank has instituted some strong security measures and when we use our bank card away from home it sometimes doesn't work because the bank security system locked it up. I had this happen just last week even though we had notified them that we'd be in Nevada for several months. It was kind of embarrassing because the sales clerk assumed we had just run out of money. I called the bank right there and got it cleared up and made the purchase. That's the main reason we also have a bank account in Nevada so that we'll always have access to some money. We also have cash with us when we travel for this very reason.

I could think of a lot of other reasons given more time (which I don't have right now).


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Crooks know where people are most likely to stash their cash.
Sock drawers are not a secret secure hiding place.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Why even store something like cash or PM's inside your home? And there is no reason to dig a 6 foot hole for them or store them 100miles away either! Think about it. Who is going to break in, or use civil forfeiture or whatever, to ransack your place. Find nothing, then look around your yard. 'See that oak tree over there? I bet that log beside it has a jar just under the duff, by the south side of it with cash/PM's in it. Let's look there!' And for those few folks who will bring up using metal detectors, have they actually used them on a rural property? And if you are hitting that reserve stash regularly enough to have a path to it, you might want to rethink your strategy about having it.

If you are one of those folks, think about just keeping something inside to keep you happy. Fondle that single hundred dollar bill, knowing his family is happy somewhere else. Keep a gold double eagle or silver dollar where you can hold them easily, knowing the rest are around, just not visible.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

readytogo said:


> I always remember my grandmother`s mason jar full of cash and coins and my father`s hidden stash in jars in the wall behind the blocks, money was never a problem for us especially after Castro confiscated all of our savings. Bartering was a way of life for us we barter for everything no cash just goods and my fathers ability to fix things got us plenty of money too but now this article talks about hiding money at home, in the USA why hide it ,What do you fear?.
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/forget-bank-why-many-americans-161502396.html


Some cash on hand might come in handy. Banks can shut down if people panic and all start withdrawing funds. If the power goes out then you won't be able to get to any cash. If you have to bug out, there's is no time to stop for cash. The decision to keep cash on hand, how much and where, is up to the individual. I like the idea of bartering with goods or services, it will always outlast paper money, and most crooks will not realize they just passed up something of value.

This inexpensive kindle book has some interesting ideas about hiding stuff and a section on internet privacy and cleaning Hard Drives...I still prefer to sand them, then cut them up.

101 Secret Hiding Places | Hide What You Don't Want Found! (Survival Guide Series) [Kindle Edition]
George Shepherd (Author)

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Hiding...3489&sr=1-1&keywords=101+secret+hiding+places


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have experienced lots of occasions when people didn't have enough cash on their person or in their vehicle to pay for fuel, a meal, or the cart load of groceries maybe including baby formula. when the interact or what ever system glitched, 

And I don't really trust the parasitic blood suckers that are too big to fail. or any form of government.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

...anyone who has a checking or savings account is considered an "unfunded liability". So, if a bank bellies up, the people who have the checking or savings accounts can now be the last to get anything..if at all. 

..The FDIC doesnt have enough to cover everyone if something happened on a large scale where lots of folks were to scramble to get out.. 

So, then bank "holidays" happen, then captial controls...

All for barely any interest earned for me while the banks get to reinvest my and others savings in their wall street gambling crazyfest schemes and all their criminal investments and doings.

:factor10: yeah...no thanks. 

It seems alot of folks are scarred to keep funds out of the bank. A culture of fear and helplessness and a lack of understanding of what real money really is ,mires folks to continue to use plastic and banks. 

The Greeks got a great reminder that paper isnt real wealth...


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Thieves don't spend more than a few minutes in any one residence (I think I recall reading the average break in lasts about 90 seconds) and are looking for items that are easily convertible to cash usually to support their drug habit. An LE member may be able to corroborate this stat. So the idea is to make it hard enough to find that it will take several minutes, and in that way, protect your assets from common thieves. Putting assets in an attic or crawlspace, if artfully concealed, should be enough. There's no reason to get all super stealthy unless you're trying to hide it from family members. And even then, it probably won't work. All they have to do is watch you.

As for protecting your assets from the government, forget it. With a warrant they can just about take your house apart during a search. You'd be better off burying the assets off premises.


----------

